# Rutland 12x36 Metal Lathe - $1,800 (Jurupa Valley, CA)



## MrWhoopee (Oct 5, 2020)

Rutland 12x36 Metal Lathe - tools - by owner - sale
					

Rutland 12”x36” Metal Lathe (with Operation Manuel). Includes cabinet, backsplash and overhead...



					inlandempire.craigslist.org


----------

